# One more handgun-what would you get?



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

So anyway, since I have retired and spend a lot of time at home, I have been busily populating my house with a handgun for every room  I know I ain't the only one who does this :smt083 I live alone, so innocent bystanders not an issue. I've pretty much got 'er done, but NEED one more for the kitchen. Whatever I get, I will shoot at the range, and I like having a variety to pick from. Below is my current inventory of handguns...what would you add that would be good for SD and FUN at the range with a budget of $600? How about picking one revolver and one semi to make it interesting.
I will definitely get one from your suggestions, yes, I believe you guys are really that smart!

[email protected] 696+ .357 Mag.
[email protected] 442 .38+P
Beretta 21A .22
Beretta 92FS 9mm
Beretta Cougar 9mm
Remington R1 .45ACP

Thanks in advance, Eli :watching:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> So anyway, since I have retired and spend a lot of time at home, I have been busily populating my house with a handgun for every room  I know I ain't the only one who does this :smt083 I live alone, so innocent bystanders not an issue. I've pretty much got 'er done, but NEED one more for the kitchen. Whatever I get, I will shoot at the range, and I like having a variety to pick from. Below is my current inventory of handguns...what would you add that would be good for SD and FUN at the range with a budget of $600? How about picking one revolver and one semi to make it interesting.
> I will definitely get one from your suggestions, yes, I believe you guys are really that smart!
> 
> [email protected] 696+ .357 Mag.
> ...


I know, the Cougar is a Stoeger.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks to me like you could use a Kahr or a Ruger. - Kharuger


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Well you can never have to many Cougars. :mrgreen: The Stoeger Cougar Compact will be out in April or May 2011. The PX4 Compact is out now.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

What, no poly gun? I'm a metal fan too, but variety is the spice of life! Doesn't everyone have to own a Glock at one time or another? (Except me, I get a waiver!)

Anyway, I think the new S&W Bodyguard .380 semi or Bodyguard .38 revolver with the built in lasers look kind of fun, and they're in the price range.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I would say a Ruger Blackhawk single action revolver would be a good addition. Most every variation is available for $500-$600. They are a nice change of pace, very reliable, and look great.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a nice Cowboy-action 45LC is missing from that list. :smt082


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Conspicuously missing from your list are Glocks and Rugers.
My favorite Ruger revolver is my GP-141 Stainless with a 4" barrel. It can be had in your price range and is not only fun to shoot but is a very formidable weapon in .357 Magnum.
Any caliber Glock is within your price range and they are IMO one of the most reliable, accurate and capable handguns you can own. I am partial to the G-32 chambered in 357 SIG.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like you might could use a big hand cannon like a .44 magnum, .500 S&W or similar.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I only have the Ruger SR9c. But if it was another?

If I had access to outdoor range, then 1858 Remington.

Or perhaps 1911.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Looking for a revolver and a semiauto. Hmmm.

Well, looks like you're missing a Colt, and if you're going to go for one of those, why not shoot for the top as it were. Everyone loves a nicely blued (royal blue) Colt Python. I like the 4" barrel, but certainly wouldn't kick a longer one out of the house.

A semiauto? Well, looks like you're already invested in 9mm. No need to go branching out from there with no good reason, and you've got the Berettas pretty well covered I'd say. How about a classic steel Walther, maybe a P5 or a P38? Then again, a Browning Hi-Power is a nice compliment to a 1911.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

There are several good 9mm brands - buy a high quality brand' used" before buying a cheap brand "new".

Sig Sauer P226 in 9mm










CZ 75B Compact in 9mm










Beretta PX 4 Storm in 9mm










S&W 66-4 in .357 Mag.










These are very high quality guns.

I bought the Sig P226 used at a gun show for $300 - it was a Swiss Police Trade in.

I bought the Beretta PX 4 used for $400

I bought the CZ 75b compact new for $479 from Cheaper Than Dirt

I bought the S&W used at a gun show - so long ago I don't remember what I paid for it.

All high Quality guns.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! A couple of things caught my eye in particular and that was my lack of a Ruger and the idea of a big caliber. I'm thinking maybe a Ruger .44 mag would be cool. I'm going to head down to my gun shop and see whats what. Appreciate your posts!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Just came back from the store. Got myself a beautiful Ruger New Model Super Blackhawk 6 shot .44 magnum with the 4.6" bbl. The gun is stainless steel and has highly polished wood grips. Very cool! I am happy for now with my arsenal and will no doubt be at the range next week to shoot this gun and continue to break in the Remington R1 1911. Thanks again for helping out, while I was there I was lured to a number of other options, aka the Kahr all-metal 9mm, the Stoeger Cougar in .45ACP, a Walther .32 PPK (I used to have one, very sweet shooter). Then I looked at the Ruger GP100 .357 and the Ruger Alaskan but came back to my senses and for just over $500 got me a big old single action .44 mag. with adjustable sights. Love it!
Regards,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - that's a sweet revolver. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice choice. :smt083

Enjoy!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> Nice choice. :smt083
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks, I think I am going into a "heavy metal" phase lately! It's nice to have a revolver that I could hunt deer with out of my brother's stand up in Michigan. It is in dense enough woods that 50 yards is considered a long shot. There may well be a Red Dot in the future. 
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

